# Devils Lake Fishing 3/12



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Access continues to be a problem for fisherman on Devils Lake. While warmer 
temps have knocked the snow cover down a bit, water and slush under the snow 
continues to make moving around quite tough. A few fisherman are driving on 
the lake in some limited areas, but snowmobiles are highly recommended. Those 
going out on snowmobiles have been finding some fish. The Black Tiger, 
Skadsen's, and Towers area have all been producing perch. Hali's, small raps, 
genz worms, forage minnows, and hanger rigs tipped with wax worms, spikes, 
minnows, or perch eyes have been working the best. Walleye fisherman are still 
doing fair. The better areas have been East Bay near Camp Grafton, Mission 
Bay, the 57 Bridge, and the Mauvee Coulee area. Buckshot rattlespoons, sonars, 
chubby darters, raps, nils, and kastmasters have all been working at times. 
Pike fishing in the Churches Ferry area has slowed, but the north end of Six 
Mile Bay and Lake Irvin are still producing some fish. Herring, smelt, and 
jigs or spoons tipped with white twister tails have been working the best. 
We'd like to remind fisherman that their ice houses need to be removed by this 
Monday, March 15th. With the snow cover this has been a tough task for 
anglers. If you can't get your's off at this time, we recommend you contact 
your local warden. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

